# PAR readings



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anyone know the PAR reading for a Finnex StingRAY LED Clip Light?

I found plenty of information on the other Finnex fixtures but I can't find any on this specific fixture. Any help?

I have a 5 gallon, planning to plant it. Substrate is about 8 inches from the top of the tank, and given that it's a clip on light we'll just suppose that it will be about 9-10 inches from the light.

So, any info? Thanks.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you have any aquarium clubs/local forums near you, you could see if they have a PAR meter they could loan you to take readings.


----------



## Poppa Ryno (Jun 28, 2015)

You can calculate your own par. Just look up the formula. Pretty easy once you know how. It has to do with watts, kelvin spectrum of lights, and distance between lights and plants/substrate. Par changes as you get deeper in the tanks. I.E... The taller your tank the less the par rating as you get deeper. Also depends on width spectrum. So say your light is 30" up on the tank..... Youll have a higher par rating in the top 3rd of tank and the PAR rating drops as the further away you get from it.


----------

